# WICKED RIDAZ 1st annual carshow hop concert (Debbie Deb & Connie)



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ C.C. PRESENTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA SUNDAY JUNE 3RD 2012. LIVE 
PERFORMANCES BY OLD SCHOOL AND FREESTYLE LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA,BERNARDO AND NYASIA. PLUS MANY OTHER ARTISTS TO BE PERFORMING ALL MAJOR MAGAZINE COVERAGE EXPECTED GENERAL ADMISSION $10 ADVANCE PURCHASE , PRE REG CARS $20 / $25 DAY OF THE SHOW, BIKES AND PEDAL CARS PRE-REG $10 /$15 DAY OF SHOW, MOTORCYCLES $15 PRE REG $20 DAY OF THE SHOW. 
THERE WILL BE RAFFLES, BIKINI CONTEST, CAR HOP AND MORE DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW.

HOP RULES WE ARE HAVING AS STREET HOP SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP 28INCH LOCK UP AND A RADICAL HOP. $40 PRE REG TO ENTER THE HOP OR $45 THE DAY OF THE SHOW
WINNERS IN HOP ALL CATEGORIES: 
STREET SINGLE PUMP 1ST PLACE $250 PLUS ENTRY FEE AND TROPHY SECOND PLACE $100 PLUS ENTRY FEE AND TROPHY
STREET DOUBLE PUMP 1ST PLACE $250 PLUS ENTRY FEE AND TROPHY SECOND PLACE $100 PLUS ENTRY FEE AND TROPHY
RADICAL : 1ST PLACE $250 PLUS ENTRY FEE AND TROPHY SECOND PLACE $100 PLUS ENTRY FEE AND TROPHY

. VENDORS CAN CONTACT ME BY PM SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE INFO.

PRE-SALE GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS FOR OUR CAR SHOW ARE NOW AVAILABLE HIT THIS LINK FOR ADVANCE PURCHASE THEY ARE ONLY $10 THE DAY OF THE SHOW THEY ARE GONNA BE $15 CLICK THIS LINK to purchase tickets http://wicked-ridaz-carshow.ticketleap.com/


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ.....T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

..T T P T


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hop rules? Categories


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Hop rules? Categories


DETAILS COMING SOON BRO....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WASSUP  LEMME KNOW HOMIE (323) 557-2854 MIKE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## Chicanita (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like vendor information please!! give me a call 209.613.5986
Chicanita Designs
Custom Fashion jewelry for Lowriders, Bikers, Rockabilly and Pin-ups!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Chicanita said:


> I would like vendor information please!! give me a call 209.613.5986
> Chicanita Designs
> Custom Fashion jewelry for Lowriders, Bikers, Rockabilly and Pin-ups!!


DO U HAVE A WEBSITE?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## Chicanita (Jan 23, 2012)

YOU CAN VIEW AND ORDER MY DESIGNS ON FACEBOOK
www.facebook.com/chicanitad


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ....T T P T .....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LETS GET A ROLL CALL GOING!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

USO will be en la casa...gonna be hot, will there be shade or can we bring our own?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

uso4vida said:


> USO will be en la casa...gonna be hot, will there be shade or can we bring our own?


YUP BRING SOME SHADE....CHAIRZ.... AND ENJOY


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

ENVIOUS CREATIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 3 TO 4 CARS DEEP SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT. HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET SOME FLYERS AND I CAN PASS SOME OUT IN MERCED AND LIVINGSTON EVEN PUT COME UP IN SOME PLACES OF BUSIENESS I LET SOME CLUBS FROM MERCED NOW


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

uso4vida said:


> USO will be en la casa...gonna be hot, will there be shade or can we bring our own?


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> ENVIOUS CREATIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 3 TO 4 CARS DEEP SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT. HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET SOME FLYERS AND I CAN PASS SOME OUT IN MERCED AND LIVINGSTON EVEN PUT COME UP IN SOME PLACES OF BUSIENESS I LET SOME CLUBS FROM MERCED NOW


:thumbsup:..YEA FLYERZ COMING SOON BRO.....


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> ENVIOUS CREATIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 3 TO 4 CARS DEEP SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT. HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET SOME FLYERS AND I CAN PASS SOME OUT IN MERCED AND LIVINGSTON EVEN PUT COME UP IN SOME PLACES OF BUSIENESS I LET SOME CLUBS FROM MERCED NOW


1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT!!!!!!!*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

will be there......:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

STKN209 said:


> will be there......:thumbsup:


much love vatos hope to see u there

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS Will be there.. I'll bring this one up to the club sounds


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Born2Ryde will be there*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> will be there......:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> LO*LYSTICS Will be there.. I'll bring this one up to the club sounds


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Born2Ryde_CC_209 said:


> *Born2Ryde will be there*
> 
> 
> View attachment 456428


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

esjmami said:


> :naughty:


WHY ARE U..:naughty:..........


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

LATIN TRADITIONS B.C. MERCED CA. WOULD LIKE TO ATEND THIS SHOW WHEN U GET SOME FLIERS HIT ME UP AND WE CAN MEET HAND ME SOME FLIERS AND ILL PASS THEM OUT I KNOW ALL THE CLUBS HERE IN THE MERCED AREA......:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> LATIN TRADITIONS B.C. MERCED CA. WOULD LIKE TO ATEND THIS SHOW WHEN U GET SOME FLIERS HIT ME UP AND WE CAN MEET HAND ME SOME FLIERS AND ILL PASS THEM OUT I KNOW ALL THE CLUBS HERE IN THE MERCED AREA......:h5:


OK KOO BRO....SHOULD BE SOON....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL CAR CLUB....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL CAR CLUB....


:nicoderm:*TTPT*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Kingfish is in (what up Julio and Renato ,Envios creations)thems my peeps we go way back


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
WHO ELSE IS COMING??????


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Let me know the rules on the hopp?


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS CC*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: sounds good hopefully we can join you always fun in the valley......TTT WICKED RIDAZ........


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

lupe said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: sounds good hopefully we can join you always fun in the valley......TTT WICKED RIDAZ........


:thumbsup:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

I have posted this up on the Wild Style Cruisers forums. We look forward to being there and supporting!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS​


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup Yup LuxuriouS will be there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring your Aqua Net ladies, it's going to be a freestyle xplosion.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS​


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS

HOP RULES ARE IN WE ARE HAVING A STREET HOP SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP 28 INCH LOCK UP AND A RADICAL HOP $40 TO ENTER THE HOP THAT INCLUDES VEHICLE PRE REGISTRATION OR $45 DAY OF THE SHOW.. I WANNA SEE SOME HOPPERS OUT THERE EVEN A DANCER WOULD BE NICE COME SUPPORT US NO MATTER WHERE YOU ARE !!!!


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

ttpt its gonna be a good wicked show....:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

BIG GOOSE said:


> DEVOTION WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


FIRME AND WE WILL BE AT YOUR CARSHOW THE FOLLOWING WEEK IN SACRAMENTO TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS AND WILL ANNOUNCE YOUR SHOW AT OUR EVENT!!!
1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

28 lockup on a double ? That's a little low don't you think cool for a single street but kinda limited guess I can always go radical


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE GOT NEWCLEUS WITH THEIR HIT SONG "JAM ON IT"AS OUR HEADLINER THEY HAVENT PERFORMED IN A LONG ASS TIME AND THIS IS THEIR FIRST TIME DOING A CARSHOW BELIEVE IT OR NOT PLUS WE GOT NOCERA WITH HER HIT SONGS "SUMMERTIME SUMMERTIME" AND "LETS GO" NYASIA WITH HER HITS "BABY NOW AND FOREVER" AND "WHOS GOT YOUR LOVE" BERNARDO WITH HIS SONG " WHY DID YOU QUIT ON ME" WE GOT A VERY GOOD LINE UP WE ARE TRYING TO BRING IT BACK AND HAVE A GOOD SUPERSHOW SO DONT MISS OUT ON OUR SHOW COME THRU JUNE 3RD!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*
WE GOT NEWCLEUS HEADLINING THIS SHOW WITH THEIR HIT SONG JAM ON IT CUZ IT DEM WIKKI WIKKI WICKED RIDAZ IN DA CASA!!!!!!*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SO NO MORE DEBBIE DEBB?
JUS ASKING


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> SO NO MORE DEBBIE DEBB?
> JUS ASKING


HER MANAGER PULLED HER OUT......CAUSE HE IS :loco:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

YEAH DEBBIE DEB WAS REALLY EXCITED ABOUT PERFORMING AT OUR SHOW.... BUT SHE HAD CONTRACT ISSUES THAT OBLIGED HER THE DAY BEFORE OUR SHOW AT SOME MEGA FREESTYLE CONCERT, SAME THING WITH CONNIE..

SO NOW WE GOT NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PLUS BERNARDO. AND ITS A DONE DEAL WITH THEM THESE ARE OUR PERFORMERS THE DEAL IS SEALED ALONG WITH THE FAIRGROUNDS. NEWCLEUS HASNT EVER DONE A CARSHOW EVER ITS THEIR FIRST TIME AND THEY HAVENT DONE ANY SHOWS RECENTLY IN A LONG TIME SO THIS IS A GOOD OPPORTUNITY TO COME SEE THE LIVE!!!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup yup????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> YEAH DEBBIE DEB WAS REALLY EXCITED ABOUT PERFORMING AT OUR SHOW.... BUT SHE HAD CONTRACT ISSUES THAT OBLIGED HER THE DAY BEFORE OUR SHOW AT SOME MEGA FREESTYLE CONCERT, SAME THING WITH CONNIE..
> 
> SO NOW WE GOT NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PLUS BERNARDO. AND ITS A DONE DEAL WITH THEM THESE ARE OUR PERFORMERS THE DEAL IS SEALED ALONG WITH THE FAIRGROUNDS. NEWCLEUS HASNT EVER DONE A CARSHOW EVER ITS THEIR FIRST TIME AND THEY HAVENT DONE ANY SHOWS RECENTLY IN A LONG TIME SO THIS IS A GOOD OPPORTUNITY TO COME SEE THE LIVE!!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> SO NO MORE DEBBIE DEBB?
> JUS ASKING


...ill b der no matter what....whoever performs it dont matter...:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


I still got that album....cant wait...:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> ...ill b der no matter what....whoever performs it dont matter...:thumbsup:


KOO...THATZ HOW I AM....WE GO TO SHOW REGARDLESS WHOZ PLAYING...ITZ A LOWRIDER THING TO ME....ALL THE FIRME LOW LOWS ....AND THATZ HOW IT SHOULD BE.....YUP..:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

BUT GOOD MUSIC ESPECIALLY STUFF THAT GOES WITH THE ENVIRONMENT AND GROUPS PEOPLE WANNA SEE MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*WE ARE LOOKING FOR VENDORS BOOTHS ARE ONLY $100 A SPACE, ALSO ANYONE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING US!!!!!! COME MAKE HISTORY IN THE 209 WITH WICKED RIDAZ C.C. THIS SHOW IS A MAJOR SUPERSHOW IT IS THE FAIRGROUNDS SAME SIZE AS WOODLAND FLYERS WILL BE IN A FEW DAYS ALONG WITH PRE REG FORMS AND PRESALE TICKETS. DONT MISS OUT AND SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!! I WANNA SEE ALOT OF HOPPERS AT THIS SHOW EVEN DANCERS SO PM ME FOR MORE INFO.........*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

PRESALE TICKETS FOR OUR CAR SHOW ARE NOW AVAILABLE HIT THIS LINK FOR ADVANCE PURCHASE THEY ARE ONLY $10 RIGHT NOW
THE DAY OF THE SHOW THEY ARE GONNA BE $15 CLICK THIS LINK to purchase tickets http://​wicked-ridaz-carshow.ticketleap​.com/


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe we make the hop. A king of the valley / streets! Who is pit boss This year step Up


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_much love to all the car clubs who have already commited to joining us on this event........and we welcome all those who are interested and encourage you to take part in this history making event for the 209.........its gonna be a great show......those who matter will be there.........dont miss out..........come one come all......tell a friend and lets get it cracken.........._


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

yup yup TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIGANT007 said:


> _much love to all the car clubs who have already commited to joining us on this event........and we welcome all those who are interested and encourage you to take part in this history making event for the 209.........its gonna be a great show......those who matter will be there.........dont miss out..........come one come all......tell a friend and lets get it cracken.........._


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Maybe we make the hop. A king of the valley / streets! Who is pit boss This year step Up


:boink:THATS A GREAT IDEA!!! BUT HOW ABOUT WHO IS KING OF CALIFAZ? WE ARE GONNA PROMOTE THIS SHOW TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SET A CHALLENGE WHO CAN BRING THE BADDEST HOPPER WHETHER FROM NOR CAL CENCAL SO CAL AND OUT OF STATE, GAS IS EXPENSIVE BUT WITH ALL THE LOWRIDING MAGAZINES COVERING THIS SHOW AND THE ARTISTS AND THE MERE SIZE OF THE VENUE ANY THING IS POSSIBLE... WE WILL PUSH FOR THE BEST, THE MAIN GOAL IS TO BRING BACK LOWRIDING AND CARSHOWS TO THE GLORY DAYS AND DO OUR BEST TO GIVE THE GENTE WHAT THEY WANT AND BE PROFESSIONAL AT THE SAME TIME GIVE THE BEST AND MAKE HISTORY AND ALL WHO PARTICIPATE WHETHER IN THE HOP OR BRING CARS OR BE A SPECTATOR WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN THIS HISTORICAL MOMENT!!!!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> :boink:THATS A GREAT IDEA!!! BUT HOW ABOUT WHO IS KING OF CALIFAZ? WE ARE GONNA PROMOTE THIS SHOW TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SET A CHALLENGE WHO CAN BRING THE BADDEST HOPPER WHETHER FROM NOR CAL CENCAL SO CAL AND OUT OF STATE, GAS IS EXPENSIVE BUT WITH ALL THE LOWRIDING MAGAZINES COVERING THIS SHOW AND THE ARTISTS AND THE MERE SIZE OF THE VENUE ANY THING IS POSSIBLE... WE WILL PUSH FOR THE BEST, THE MAIN GOAL IS TO BRING BACK LOWRIDING AND CARSHOWS TO THE GLORY DAYS AND DO OUR BEST TO GIVE THE GENTE WHAT THEY WANT AND BE PROFESSIONAL AT THE SAME TIME GIVE THE BEST AND MAKE HISTORY AND ALL WHO PARTICIPATE WHETHER IN THE HOP OR BRING CARS OR BE A SPECTATOR WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN THIS HISTORICAL MOMENT!!!!!!


........


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

PRE REG FORMS AND FLYER WILL BE DONE TOMMORROW


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*TTT... ill be there....*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SOUNDS GOOD CARLOS IM GLAD SANGRE LATINA IS COMING TO SUPPORT!!!!

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S 
17. SANGRE LATINA 

WHO ELSE IS COMING TO OUR SHOW????


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like it'll be a great event. If you're on the market for event flyers & posters.... hit me up.. don't mean to step on toes or anything, but I thought I'd throw it out there......here's a recent poster i did for the Malosos MC out of Merced & Atwater area... u guys should reach out to them as well, I'm sure they would support your event.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> SOUNDS GOOD CARLOS IM GLAD SANGRE LATINA IS COMING TO SUPPORT!!!!
> 
> 1. USO
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
> ...


 :boink: _LOOKIN GUD HOMIES.............CANT WAIT TA GET IT STARTED.......... _


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> SOUNDS GOOD CARLOS IM GLAD SANGRE LATINA IS COMING TO SUPPORT!!!!
> 
> 1. USO
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
> ...


CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

m_monster66 said:


> CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


KOO....THANX ..MUCH LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT ARE SUPPORTING....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

m_monster66 said:


> CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


FIRME MUCH LOVE WE ARE GLAD TO HAVE CHEVITOS THERE:yes:
1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S 
17. SANGRE LATINA 
18. PATRON'S
19.CHEVITOS
IT KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW ALL OF US ARE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

THIS IS WHO WE HAVE ROLLING TO OUR SHOW SO FAR,,LETS KEEP THIS ROLL CALL GOING , WHO ELSE IS COMING? 
1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S 
17. SANGRE LATINA 
18. PATRON'S
19.CHEVITOS
20.TRAFFIC


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_ttpt_


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE GOT SOCIOS CAR CLUB COMING THRU WE APPRECIAT ALL OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS COMING TO SUPPORT US!!!!!!
1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S 
17. SANGRE LATINA 
18. PATRON'S
19.CHEVITOS
20.TRAFFIC 
21. SOCIOS


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there uffin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


> GoodFellas will be there uffin:


MUCH LOVE WE ARE HAPPY YOUR MAKING OUT HERE AND YOU WILL ENJOY A SUPER SHOW WITH A GRASS ROOTS ENVIRONMENT AND IDEOLOGY GIVING THE GENTE WHAT THEY WANT TO SEE!!!!! GOOD MUSIC PEOPLE THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDING ACTUALLY LISTEN TO, FIRME HYNAS AND A FIRME HOP,
BUT WE CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH, ITS THE GENTE WHO COME SUPPORT AND PARTICIPATE IS WHAT MAKES IT A GOOD SHOW

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S 
17. SANGRE LATINA 
18. PATRON'S
19.CHEVITOS
20.TRAFFIC 
21. SOCIOS 
22. GOODFELLAS 
WE WANNA SEE ALL OF CALIFAS HERE AT THIS SHOW AND ACROSS THE NATION REPPING WE WANNA MAKE HISTORY AND SET THE EXAMPLE !!!! THAT OTHER CAR CLUBS AND PROMOTERS CAN DO CUZ ITS ABOUT REVIVING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND CRUISING THATS THE GOAL AND ENCOURAGING THE YOUNGSTERS TO CARRY ON THIS LEGACY AND THIS BEAUTIFUL CULTURE!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S 
17. SANGRE LATINA 
18. PATRON'S
19.CHEVITOS
20.TRAFFIC 
21. SOCIOS 
22. GOODFELLAS 
23. SIDEWAYS
24. LATIN STYLE
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 

ITS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER THANKS BE TO GOD!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> MUCH LOVE WE ARE HAPPY YOUR MAKING OUT HERE AND YOU WILL ENJOY A SUPER SHOW WITH A GRASS ROOTS ENVIRONMENT AND IDEOLOGY GIVING THE GENTE WHAT THEY WANT TO SEE!!!!! GOOD MUSIC PEOPLE THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDING ACTUALLY LISTEN TO, FIRME HYNAS AND A FIRME HOP,
> BUT WE CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH, ITS THE GENTE WHO COME SUPPORT AND PARTICIPATE IS WHAT MAKES IT A GOOD SHOW
> 
> 1. USO
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*:thumbsup:*


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Skanless will be there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

skanlesscc said:


> Skanless will be there


OK FIRME....THANX FOR SUPPORTING SKANLESS....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

VIC..ADD SKANLESS AND LATIN STYLE TO OUR ROLLCALL BRO....


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT FOR THE FAM BAM:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

skanlesscc said:


> Skanless will be there


MUCH LOVE I GLAD U VATOS ARE COMING!!!!!
ALSO WE GOT VIEJITOS COMING TOO!!!!!
1. USO
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS
3.BROWN PERSUASION
4. LO*LYSTICS
5.BORN2RYDE
6.LATIN TRADITIONS
7.SINFUL PLEASURES
8.INSPIRATIONS
9. FAMILY FIRST
10. PADRINOS
11. LAY M LOW
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS
14. LUXURIOUS
15. IMPALAS
16. DEVOTION'S 
17. SANGRE LATINA 
18. PATRON'S
19.CHEVITOS
20.TRAFFIC 
21. SOCIOS 
22. GOODFELLAS 
23. SIDEWAYS
24. LATIN STYLE
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS
27. VIEJITOS


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO CA IN THE HOUSE:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO CA IN THE HOUSE:nicoderm::nicoderm:


:thumbsup:THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEARE HOMIE,, SACRA IS IN DA CASA AND SO IS SAN JOSE AND THE BAY YOU ARE MAKING HISTORY ON THIS DAY THIS WILL BE A MAJOR EVENT TO BOOST THE 209 AND EVERYONE INVOLVED IS WHETHER U ARE JUST COMING, OR BRINGING YOIUR RIDE, OR BIKE OR BEING A VENDO OR PERFORMERS ANDYTHING YOU ARE HELPING CREATE SOMETHING NEW THAT THE 209 AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN WHOLE NEEDS.....

1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

A LOWRIDER EXPLOSION....:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> A LOWRIDER EXPLOSION....:nicoderm:


IF YOU DONT MAKE IT TO THIS SHOW YOU ARE MISSING OUT THERE ARE SO MANY THINGS HAPPENING AT OUR EVENT ITS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

AND ANOTHER THING ABOUT THIS WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND PLEDGE TO BE AT ALL CAR CLUBS EVENTS WHO SUPPORT US WHETHER BEFORE OR AFTER OUR EVENT NO MATTER HOW BIG OR SMALL CUZ ITS ABOUT HELPING AND SUPPORTING EACH OTHER AND MAKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT COME BACK TO THE GLORY DAYS!!!!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> AND ANOTHER THING ABOUT THIS WE DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND PLEDGE TO BE AT ALL CAR CLUBS EVENTS WHO SUPPORT US WHETHER BEFORE OR AFTER OUR EVENT NO MATTER HOW BIG OR SMALL CUZ ITS ABOUT HELPING AND SUPPORTING EACH OTHER AND MAKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT COME BACK TO THE GLORY DAYS!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

Bivos 64 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


IS BLVD KINGS COMING THRU TTO OUR SHOW?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TO THE PINCHE TOP....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC TTPT..........!_


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

heres the flyer so dont miss out on






this show






GENERAL ADMISSION PRESALE TICKETS ARE
AVAILABLE NOW JUST CLICK THIS LINK TO PURCHASE TICKETS FOR $10 http://wicked-ridaz-carshow.ticketleap.com


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HERE IS THE PRE REG FORM FOR ALL VENDORS AND VEHICLE AND BIKE/PEDAL CAR ENTRIES


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> View attachment 464379
> HERE IS THE PRE REG FORM FOR ALL VENDORS AND VEHICLE AND BIKE/PEDAL CAR ENTRIES


:thumbsup:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there going to be a bikini contest? I wana see sum ASS lol


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

fatboy209 said:


> Is there going to be a bikini contest? I wana see sum ASS lol


U KNOW IT....:yes:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

post the categories for the bikes im wondering is there going to be a beach cruiser class:dunno:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

ttpt


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


GOOD JOB PAPA BEAR


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

Ill be there to support homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> Ill be there to support homie :thumbsup:


OK FIRME....MUCH LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBZ SUPPORTING THE 209..AND WICKED RIDAZ CC....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

75'glass house said:


> Ill be there to support homie :thumbsup:


IM GLAD YOU GUYS ARE COMING THRU NITE LIFE IN THE CASA!!!!
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> IM GLAD YOU GUYS ARE COMING THRU NITE LIFE IN THE CASA!!!!
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> ...


:h5:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> IM GLAD YOU GUYS ARE COMING THRU NITE LIFE IN THE CASA!!!!
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> ...


no problem homie its gnna be a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> no problem homie its gnna be a good time :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE GOT 2 MORE CAR CLUBS COMING ISLANDERS AND SUAVECITO C.C. ANYONE NEEDING PRE REG FORMS YOU CAN COPY AND PASTE ON THE PAGE ONE OR PM ME AND WE CAN MAIL SOME OR EMAIL THEM
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

It's gonna be good


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> IM GLAD YOU GUYS ARE COMING THRU NITE LIFE IN THE CASA!!!!
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> ...


Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh Buddy. :scrutinize:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> It's gonna be good


YES SIR:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

MrMONTE76 said:


> Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh Buddy. :scrutinize:


 :h5: YEE!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> It's gonna be good


:boink:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> :boink:THATS A GREAT IDEA!!! BUT HOW ABOUT WHO IS KING OF CALIFAZ? WE ARE GONNA PROMOTE THIS SHOW TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SET A CHALLENGE WHO CAN BRING THE BADDEST HOPPER WHETHER FROM NOR CAL CENCAL SO CAL AND OUT OF STATE, GAS IS EXPENSIVE BUT WITH ALL THE LOWRIDING MAGAZINES COVERING THIS SHOW AND THE ARTISTS AND THE MERE SIZE OF THE VENUE ANY THING IS POSSIBLE... WE WILL PUSH FOR THE BEST, THE MAIN GOAL IS TO BRING BACK LOWRIDING AND CARSHOWS TO THE GLORY DAYS AND DO OUR BEST TO GIVE THE GENTE WHAT THEY WANT AND BE PROFESSIONAL AT THE SAME TIME GIVE THE BEST AND MAKE HISTORY AND ALL WHO PARTICIPATE WHETHER IN THE HOP OR BRING CARS OR BE A SPECTATOR WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN THIS HISTORICAL MOMENT!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> 28 lockup on a double ? That's a little low don't you think cool for a single street but kinda limited guess I can always go radical


 yes indeed.....yes indeed.........lets do this homie........


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Kingfish is in (what up Julio and Renato ,Envios creations)thems my peeps we go way back


and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaan.........much love bro....see ya at the show........


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

BIGANT007 said:


> and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaan.........much love bro....see ya at the show........


i'll add kingfish customs to the roll call


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

TTPT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DAM, IT'S LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> DAM, IT'S LOOKING GOOD.


BLVD IMAGE IS GONNA BE THERE ALSO .
TO EVERYONE OUT THERE THIS IS MY INVITE TO COME MAKE HISTORY I'M CALLING ON ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS FROM ACROSS THE NATION TO COME AND PARTCIPATE. WE "WICKED RIDAZ" ARE A CAR CLUB WHO ALL BELIEVE IN THE SAME THING ABOUT PROMOTING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT WE BROUGHT BACK CRUISING TO MODESTO AND ALMOST EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT ARE OUT THERE AT SONICS IN MODESTO ON MC HENRY . I PERSONALLY GOT A SONG ON THE RADIO AND PERFORM AT MANY CARSHOWS MY SONG WITH DAVINA "BRING THE BLVD BACK"
THIS SHOW WE ARE GIVING ALL OF YOU THE BEST IN ENTERTAINMENT A CAR HOP, BIKINI CONTEST, PLENTY OF TROPHIES PRIZES AND RAFFLES, A GREAT AND BIG VENUE THE SIZE OF WOODLAND OR ANY LOWRIDER OR STREET LOW MAGAZINE SHOW AT A FAIR AND JUST PRICE.
WE HAVE ALOT OF THE COMMUNITY IN TURLOCK HAPPILY SUPPORTING US AND THIS EVENT AND PLAN TO MAKE THIS SHOW A TRADITION IN OUR AREA. WE WANT THINGS TO COME BACK TO THE DAYS OF HOW LOWRIDING WAS AND THE OCEANS OF PEOPLE THAT WOULD ATTEND, THE CAR HOPS WITH 30 PLUS HOPPERS AND DANCERS AND COUNTLESS CARS....

WE GOT THE RADIO MEGA 100.1 FM SPONSORING US, SUPER GOOD OLDSCHOOL ARTISTS PERFORMING AND RADIO COVERAGE AND MAGAZINE COVERAGE FROM ALL THE MAGAZINES, THIS SHOW IS TRULY FROM THE HEART FOR THE GENTE BY THE GENTE AND GOD WILLING WE CAN MAKE A POSITIVE IMPACT FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND MAKE A NEW CHAPTER IN HISTORY NOT ONLY FOR TURLOCK OR THE 209, OR NORCAL OR CENCAL BUT FOR THE LOWRIDING IN GENERAL ACROSS THE LAND. AND I HAVE FAITH THAT THIS SHOW POSSIBLY WILL BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOWS EVER AND ALL THE BEAUTIFUL GENTE THAT ARE SUPPORTING US AND US SUPPORTING YOU ALL WITH YOUR FUNCTIONS.

COME JOIN THIS FAST GROWING LIST AND IF YOU NEED PRE REG FORMS WE GOT THEM ON PAGE ONE OR PM ME AND I'LL PERSONALLY MAIL YOU SOME ALONG WITH A FLYER MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT

"DA CONNECTION"

1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C.


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS C.C. will be there..... ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

fatboy209 said:


> UntouchableS C.C. will be there..... ttt


:thumbsup:FIRME HOMIES!!!! WE GOT ALMOST EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE 209, SACRAMENTO, AND THE EAST BAY,PLUS ALOT OF SAN JOSE CAR CLUBS WHERE YOU AT FRISCO? NORTHBAY?WESTBAY? 831? 661? 559? 530? COME THRU JOIN THE ROLL CALL VATOS!!!!!!

1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> :thumbsup:FIRME HOMIES!!!! WE GOT ALMOST EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE 209, SACRAMENTO, AND THE EAST BAY,PLUS ALOT OF SAN JOSE CAR CLUBS WHERE YOU AT FRISCO? NORTHBAY?WESTBAY? 831? 661? 559? 530? COME THRU JOIN THE ROLL CALL VATOS!!!!!!
> 
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> ...


 :worship::boink::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Gonna try to make it to the show.


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

when you can please post the car and bike categories i got homies from bakersfield,el paso tx., and arizona that want to attend this show but there wanting to know whats the bike categories we got from 12inch radical,16inch street,20inch original,20inch full,26inch full and got peddle cars we want to show strong especially for the 209...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

yup yup ttpt.... its gonna be a good show....all you that have attend sonics know its gonna be good....


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

felix96 said:


> Gonna try to make it to the show.


I HOPE YOU DO FELIX AND GABINO AND EVERYONE FROM BROWN SOCIETY MAKE IT OUT THERE WE WILL BE IN VISALIA MAY 6TH I'LL BE THER PERFORMING . IN ALL TRUTH DO MAKE IT OUT THIS SHOW IS GETTING ALOT OF POSITIVE FEEDBACK AND A GROWING # OF ATTENDEES AND CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS COMING THRU THIS SHOW MAY POSSIBLY BE THE SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR NORTHERN AND CENTRAL CALI DONT MISS OUT AND WE WANNA SEE ALL OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS OUT HERE CUZ THIS SHOW IS FOR BUILDING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DOING STUFF DIFFERENT GIVING THE GENTE WHAT THEY WANT AND EXPANDING THE SHOW CIRCUIT ON A MASSIVE SCALE TO THE 209!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

oaktownraider said:


> when you can please post the car and bike categories i got homies from bakersfield,el paso tx., and arizona that want to attend this show but there wanting to know whats the bike categories we got from 12inch radical,16inch street,20inch original,20inch full,26inch full and got peddle cars we want to show strong especially for the 209...........:thumbsup:


NO DOUBT MR OAKTTOWN AND WE WANNA SEE THAT SUPPORT AND SOON WE WILL POST UP THE CATEGORIES THATS ONE OF OUR TOP PRIORITIES TO MAKE OUR GENTE HAPPY AND WE'D LOVE TO DO THAT ESPECIALLY WITH ALL THE MAGAZINE SUPPORT AND COVERAGE TO BE ABLE TO GIVE OFFICIAL RECOGNITION TO PRIZE WINNERS AND AT THE SAME TIME COME FROM A GRASSROOTS FAMILY ORIENTATED SHOW AND CAR CLUB THAT IS DOING THIS FOR THE EXPANSION AND PROMOTION OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. AND PARTICIPATING IN THIS EVENT COULD GIVE US ALL AS A MOVEMENT A KICK START IN REVIVING LOWRIDING TO HOW IT USED TO BE.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE GOT THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. COMING THRU WHO ELSE WANTS TO JOIN THIS RAPIDLY GROWING ROLL CALL????
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> WE GOT THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. COMING THRU WHO ELSE WANTS TO JOIN THIS RAPIDLY GROWING ROLL CALL????
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> WE GOT THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. COMING THRU WHO ELSE WANTS TO JOIN THIS RAPIDLY GROWING ROLL CALL????
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> ...


JUST TAKE A LOOK AT THE LIST SO FAR......COME N ENJOY THE DAY AND HAVE A BLAST.........EVERYONE WHO IS ANYONE WILL BE THERE.........DONT BE LEFT OUT THIS HISTORY IN THE MAKING..........LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING NEW AS WELL AS OL FRIENDS...........


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

75'glass house said:


> Ill be there to support homie :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

now come on homiez you no were not gonna miss this NITE*LIFE EAST BAY TTT


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> now come on homiez you no were not gonna miss this NITE*LIFE EAST
> BAY TTT


_thats wassup family.........much love homie....see you there......_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> now come on homiez you no were not gonna miss this NITE*LIFE EAST BAY TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

BIGANT007 said:


> :worship::boink::thumbsup:


LowVontage Bombs


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

gvern54 said:


> LowVontage Bombs


Im glad to hear that we will be at your show saturday too support ya'll. also we got Lindsay's finest coming thru to our show. We are all about riding our ranflas we really love coming out and supporting our fellow lowriders for me and my fellow Wicked Ridaz it's a passion and love tgo just go hit the road and have a good ime..
So this is who we have coming thru to support us at our show so far:
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36.. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
WHO ELSE? DONT BE SHY, AND WE GOT PRE REG FORMS IF ANY OF YOU NEED ANY INFO


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> Im glad to hear that we will be at your show saturday too support ya'll. also we got Lindsay's finest coming thru to our show. We are all about riding our ranflas we really love coming out and supporting our fellow lowriders for me and my fellow Wicked Ridaz it's a passion and love tgo just go hit the road and have a good ime..
> So this is who we have coming thru to support us at our show so far:
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

hno: _I CANT LIE............I WOULD HATE TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS SHOW...........ITS THE PLACE TO BE IN THE 209 AT THAT TIME N DATE.........WE COMING TOGETHER AND THIS IS HOW WE DO IT..........WICKED STYLE.......LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE...........MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE GENTE WHO KNOW AND BELIEVE IN THE MOVEMENT............CAUSE WE BELIEVE......._


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

props to you and your crew for gettin the ball rollin on this big show ..... I'm sure it'll be off the hook......


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW THE 209 NEEDED THIS ALONG TIME AGO. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOO COME TOGETHER AND REPRESENT WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN "LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CALIFAS CAN'T WAIT TO PUT IT DOWN MY HAT COMES OFF TO YOU FOR STEPPING UP AND PUTTING I T DOWN REMEMBER" LOWRIDING IS A LIFE STYLE NOT A SPORT" :h5:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

coachduce said:


> props to you and your crew for gettin the ball rollin on this big show ..... I'm sure it'll be off the hook......


 :thumbsup: _MUCH LOVE HOMIE.....GRACIAS...... SEE YOU THERE._


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW THE 209 NEEDED THIS ALONG TIME AGO. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOO COME TOGETHER AND REPRESENT WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN "LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CALIFAS CAN'T WAIT TO PUT IT DOWN MY HAT COMES OFF TO YOU FOR STEPPING UP AND PUTTING I T DOWN REMEMBER" LOWRIDING IS A LIFE STYLE NOT A SPORT" :h5:


 :boink:_YES SIR.........MUCH LOVE TO YOU N YOURS TAMBIEN BROTHA.........THIS IS A MUCH NEEDED VENUE AND WE ARE VERY HAPPY TO BE A PART OF THIS HISTORY IN THE MAKING......SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES........_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW THE 209 NEEDED THIS ALONG TIME AGO. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOO COME TOGETHER AND REPRESENT WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN "LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CALIFAS CAN'T WAIT TO PUT IT DOWN MY HAT COMES OFF TO YOU FOR STEPPING UP AND PUTTING I T DOWN REMEMBER" LOWRIDING IS A LIFE STYLE NOT A SPORT" :h5:


:thumbsup:SEE U GUYZ THERE....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT???


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

here is the pre reg form click on it to make it bigger and print it and send it to us.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

OUT ON BAIL 63' said:


>


IS NEWSTYLE COMING THRU TO SUPPORT US ON JUNE 3RD????


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT ???


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE GOT AZTECAS COMING THRU ALSO 1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36.. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
KEEP THEM COMING SE YOU ALL AT THE CAR SHOW TODAY


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE GENTE COME THRU


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE GENTE COME THRU


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

BIGANT007 said:


> :thumbsup:


Give us a call


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW I BELIVE I MET CHOLOS CAR CLUB AT THE SHOW IN MERCED LAST YEAR AT THE LAKE HE GOOD PEEPS I WAS GOING TO GO TO UR GUYS PICNIC LAST YEAR BUT HAD CAR ISSUES SEEN WICKED RIDAZ CAR CLUB REPING AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN SALINAS I TRY TO REPERSENT ALL LOCAL SHOWS AND IF THEY A LIL FAR I JUST SUPORT BY ATTENDING THE SHOW I GOT YOUR DATE ON THE CALENDER MARKED BELIVE THAT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW I BELIVE I MET CHOLOS CAR CLUB AT THE SHOW IN MERCED LAST YEAR AT THE LAKE HE GOOD PEEPS I WAS GOING TO GO TO UR GUYS PICNIC LAST YEAR BUT HAD CAR ISSUES SEEN WICKED RIDAZ CAR CLUB REPING AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN SALINAS I TRY TO REPERSENT ALL LOCAL SHOWS AND IF THEY A LIL FAR I JUST SUPORT BY ATTENDING THE SHOW I GOT YOUR DATE ON THE CALENDER MARKED BELIVE THAT


YUP WE JUST GOT BACK FROM HITTING UP FRESNO ..KEARNY PARK THEN TODAY IN BAKERZ....CARSHOW AT KERN COUNTY MUSEUM PARK..AZTEC IMAGE....AND SOME OF US WERE IN HAYWARD..LOW VINTAGE CARSHOW.....YUP WE LIKE TO RIDE AND SUPPORT WHERE WE CAN......:thumbsup:


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

209 legend will be there .


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

the209legend said:


> 209 legend will be there .


:thumbsup: KOO BRO


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

MUCH LOVE WE APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT AND ITS ABOUT THE LOVE OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HERES WHO WE GOT GOING TO OUR SHOW PLUS MORE!!!!
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
AND SO MANY MORE TO ALL OF YOU GUYS OUT IN KEARNY PARK IN FRESNO OR AT THE AZTEC IMAGE SHOW IN BAKERSFIELD ADD YOUR CLUB TO THE ROLL CALL LETS MAKE A NEW RECORD!!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

so much going on will try & make it?:x:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

YUP YUP TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MUCH RESPECT FOR ALL CLUBZ AND SOLO RIDAZ WHO SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR CARSHOW.....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

FIRME SOUNDS GOOD IM GLAD CHILDHOOD DREAMS IS COMING THRU IF YOU NEED ANYMORE PRE REG OR ANY THING LET ME KNOW.
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
RIGHT NOW ALMOST FOR SURE THIS IS THE BIGGEST SHOW IN CENTRAL AND NORTHERN CALI HISTORY WE GOT DANCERS COMING THRU AND 20 PLUS HOPPERS WE ARE BRING IT BACK LIKE IF IT WAS 1994 LETS MAKE HISTORY JOIN THE ROLL CALL THIS IS THE SHOW FOR BRINGING THE LOWRIDER MOVERMENT BACK TO GLORY!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> so much going on will try & make it?:x:


ID LIKE TO SEE CARS FROM MY HOMETOWN RIVERSIDE AND THE I.E. COME SUPPORT, YOU WOULD BE HELPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND PARTICIPATING IN THE MAKING OF HISTORY!!!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

Add ESTILO to that list!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

estilo71merced said:


> Add ESTILO to that list!!!!


yes sir[h=2]"ESTILO" ADDED ALSO WE GOT OLD TIMES AND STREET LIFE CAR CLUBS COMING








1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
GET YOUR PRE REG FORMS IN THE SOONER THE BETTER, AND IF YOU NEED THEM MAILED TO YOU PM ME IF NOT YOU CAN COPY AND PASTE AND PRINT ONE OFF OF PAGE 1.[/h]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> yes sir*"ESTILO" ADDED ALSO WE GOT OLD TIMES AND STREET LIFE CAR CLUBS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*WE GOT 3 MORE CLUBS FOR THE ROSTER LOW MOTION OUT OF SEATTLE WASHINGTON THIS SHOW IS GROWING FAST!!!!!
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.

I URGE ALL CAR CLUBS TO TURN IN PRE REG FORMS IN A.S.A.P. THE SOONER THE BETTER, AND IF YOU NEED THEM MAILED TO YOU PM ME IF NOT YOU CAN COPY AND PASTE AND PRINT ONE OFF OF PAGE 1.*


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> *WE GOT 3 MORE CLUBS FOR THE ROSTER LOW MOTION OUT OF SEATTLE WASHINGTON THIS SHOW IS GROWING FAST!!!!!
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HERE IS ONE OF OUR HEADLINERS "NYASIA" SHE GETS DOWN ON THAT FIRME OLDSCHOOL. <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4ZshKoc-vNI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
http://youtu.be/4ZshKoc-vNI


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HERE IS ONE OF OUR HEADLINERS PERFORMING AT OUR SHOW "NYASIA" SHE GETS DOWN ON THAT FIRME OLDSCHOOL.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.*
*52. NOKTURNAL C.C.

I KNOW THERES ALOT OF YOU WANTING TO JOIN THIS LIST COME JOIN IT!!!!!*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....A LOWRIDER EXPOLOSION......:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:​


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:​


GOOD LOOKING OUT YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME CALL ME


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME CALL ME


GOT YOUR P.M. !


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD PEOPLE ARE COMING FROM ALL OVER THIS COUNTRY TO OUR SHOW GET YOU PRE REG FORMS IN AND VENDORS PAY YOUR SPACES. PM ME FOR A PRE REG FORM OR COPY AND PASTE/ PRINT IT OFF PAGE 1. COME JOIN THIS GROWING MONSTER OF A SHOW!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*I'll be at the Bombs United picnic at history park in san jose tommorrow passing out Pre Reg forms and Flyers.*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> *1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> 4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
> ...


 Dont forget to add BLVD KINGS CC 2 your list. BIVOS64 Will be there.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

Bivos 64 said:


> Dont forget to add BLVD KINGS CC 2 your list. BIVOS64 Will be there.


NO NEVER THAT HOMIE I WASN'T SURE BUT WITH THAT SAID ITS DONE AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING U GUYS AT OUR SHOW JUST LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED PRE REGS

*1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.

WHERE YOU AT ? NEW STYLE? LIFE'S FINEST ? AZTEC CREATIONS? DUKES? SAN JOSES FINEST? 408 RIDAZ? LETHAL LOWS? FRISCOS FINEST? FEAR NONE? FEDERATION? I KNOW PEOPLE IN ALL THES CLUBS YOU GUYS ROLLING TO THIS SHOW? LET KEEP THIS ROLL CALL GOING!!!!!!

I KNOW THERES ALOT OF YOU WANTING TO JOIN THIS LIST COME JOIN IT!!!!!*


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> NO NEVER THAT HOMIE I WASN'T SURE BUT WITH THAT SAID ITS DONE AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING U GUYS AT OUR SHOW JUST LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED PRE REGS
> 
> *1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> ...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bivos 64 said:


> Dont forget to add BLVD KINGS CC 2 your list. BIVOS64 Will be there.


_MUCH LOVE BROTHAS........

THE LIST JUST KEEPS GROWIN........ AND REALLY......WHO DOESNT WANT TO BE A PART OF THIS HISTORY N THE MAKING...........??????????? BE THERE OR BE SQUARE.....YA HEARD ME....... THOSE THAT MATTER WILL BE THERE.......AND THOSE OF US WHO MIND WILL ATTEND.......... THIS IS ABSOLUTELY ONE EVENT YOU AND YOUR CLUB DOES NOT WANT TO MISS.....................
_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW...... *:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW...... *:thumbsup::yes:


IT IS AND WE LOOK FOARWARD TO FAMILY FIRST BEING THERE!!!!! WE ARE ALL WORKING HARD AND INVESTING TIME MONEY AND LIVES FOR THE BETTERMENT OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA MAKE THAT DIFFERENCE AND SEE THINGS LIKE THEY USE TO BE


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> NO NEVER THAT HOMIE I WASN'T SURE BUT WITH THAT SAID ITS DONE AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING U GUYS AT OUR SHOW JUST LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED PRE REGS.
> .*1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> 3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
> ...


Gracias Holmie I allready downloaded a copy all i need 2 know is when is the deadline 4 pre reg. Much luv 2 Wicked Ridaz looks like its gonna be a Bomb Ass show :thumbsup:


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

:nicoderm:....


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

Bivos 64 said:


> Gracias Holmie I allready downloaded a copy all i need 2 know is when is the deadline 4 pre reg. Much luv 2 Wicked Ridaz looks like its gonna be a Bomb Ass show :thumbsup:


DE NADA GET AT ALL YOUR CHAPTERS, SPREAD THE WORD, WE ARE BEING LENIANT BUT JUNE 1ST WE NEED ALL PRE REG IN BUT KEEP IN MING THAT THE SOONER THE BETTER ACCOMODATIONS WE CAN GIVE ESPECIALLY FOR BIG CLUBS. BUT ANY ONE IN GENERAL TOO.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LETS KEEP THIS ROLL CALL ROLLING GETG YOUR PRE REG FORMS ION A.S,AP. VENDORS NEED TO GET THEIR SPACES PAID FOR THE SOONER THE BETTER TO HAVE A GOOD AREA


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GETTING CLOSER GENTE.....FIRST 100 CARZ IN GETS TO SLAP A COCHINA MODEL IN THE NALGAZ....JK.......:rofl:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE ALSO GOT COMPADRES C.C. CLASSIC IMAGE AND FEAR NONE AND OLD ILLUSIONS C.C. COMING
.*1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.
54. COMPADRES C.C.
55. OLD ILLUSIONS C.C.
56. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
57. FEAR NONE C.C.

*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

A HOP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> A HOP


YES SIR A BIG HOP 20 PLUS HOPPERS AND 1ST PLACE GETS AWARDED A TROPHY BEST IN CALIFAZ, SO WASSUP DO WE GOT THE O.C. 714 COMING THRU ?


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Victor,

Gettin the G Ridez ready for thiz show,I'm pushing this guy to finish up my cutlass Don't want to mizz thiz one.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I HOPE U HAVE IT READY CISKO ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, IM GONNA BE IN VISALIA ON SUNDAY ME AND MY WHOLE CLUB ARE ROLLING THRU FOR BROWN SOCIETY WE'LL BE COLLECTING PRE REG'S AND CHILLING OUT THERE PROMOTING, WE GONNA HAVE TO BBQ IT UP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:WHERE WILL YOUR CARCLUB BE....ON JUNE 3RD....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :nicoderm:WHERE WILL YOUR CARCLUB BE....ON JUNE 3RD....:thumbsup:


_*

THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD THIS IS HISTORY IN THE MAKING BY A CAR CLUB WHO CARES ABOUT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND IS OUT THERE, AND IS DOING IT FOR A FAIR PRICE JUST TO SHOW LOVE TO THE RAZA SUPPORT OUR SHOW THIS IS A BIG SHOW WITH GRASSROOTS BACKGROUND ROLL CALL WE WANNA SEE YOU AND YOUR CLUB HERE, BRING YOUR HOPPER OUT TO PLAY AND COME LISTEN TO THE BEST OLD SCHOOL MUSIC LIVE..... WICKED RIDAZ C.C.*_


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

I talked to the guy today he said 3 weeks so its on for June 3rd...but I'm not gng to Visalia this weekend where else can I pre reg at??I need two regs for my carnal n me


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CiscoLokz said:


> I talked to the guy today he said 3 weeks so its on for June 3rd...but I'm not gng to Visalia this weekend where else can I pre reg at??I need two regs for my carnal n me


VOODOO HAS PRE REG FORMS GET THEM FROM HIM, AND SEND IT TO US


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

*WILL BE ROLLING THRU TO SUPPORT THIS GROUND BREAKING SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

MUCH LOVE TO YOU VATOS ALWAYS FOR SUPPORTING ME. ESPECIALLY KIKI


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE ARE GONNA BE SELLING PRESALE TICKETS TOMMOROW IN MANTECA AT THE BROWN PERSUASION CAR SHOW AT BEST BUY, IN MODESTO AT THE DOWNTOWN "MODESTO MOTORS AND SHINE" AND "HOT LATIN NIGHTS', AND IN SAN JOSE AT THE "EASTSIDE RIDERS BBQ' AT LAKE CUNNIGHAM, AND SAN FRANCISCO IN THE MISSION DISTRICT DFURING THE CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE 
HIT ME UP. WE ARE ALSO ACCEPTING PRE REG FORMS AND VENDOR SPACES. OR YOU CAN BUY TICKETS ONLINE JUST CLICK THIS LINK: http://wicked-ridaz-carshow.ticketleap.com/


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

In behalf of Carnales Customs C.C we wanna thank EVERRYYBODY that came out to S.F to ride today! There were so many cars we ran out of room oat the meet up spot lol... I would name all the car clubs that came out but ill sit here forever lol... To all the homies that came from far away areas much love to all u guys!!!! Real talk! ... I hope everyone gets n got home save... Me personally I had to split early based on I blew the 2 front seals on my cylinders from all that hopping lol.... MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO ALL U ONCE AGAIN!!! Keep it low n slow cause CRUISING IS NOT A CRIME  -GUS CARNALES CUSTOMS CC


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

MR.1961 said:


> View attachment 475160
> 
> *WILL BE ROLLING THRU TO SUPPORT THIS GROUND BREAKING SHOW:thumbsup:*


Yall looked good homie!!


----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)

*~~> ISLANDERS CC <~~... lookin forward to chilln and supporting Wicked Ridaz!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

PANGIE CARLO said:


> *~~> ISLANDERS CC <~~...lookin forward to chilln and supporting Wicked Ridaz!! *:thumbsup:


WE TAKE THAT TO HEART AND CANT WAIT !!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GUS 650 said:


> Yall looked good homie!!


HEY ITS ABOUT RIDING AND SUPPRTING EACH OTHER DISTANCE AINT A THING ITS ABOUT LOOKING OUT FOR YOUR PEOPLE AND AS LOWRIDERS REGARDLESS OF CLUB AFFILIATION WE ARE 1 BIG FAMILIA AND HOPE TO SEE U ALL OUT THERE TAMBIEN


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I jus want to say thank you guys for rolling threw to Manteca....i know you had alot a spots to cover....thanks again....see you guys soon....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

NO PROBLEM SEE U SOON CARNAL


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: we will b in the casa homies uffin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> :thumbsup: we will b in the casa homies uffin:


much love and respect we are making history let me know if you need pre reg forms


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE NOW GOT SOLANOS FINEST, CARNALES CUSTOMS, LIFES FINEST, NORCAL RIDAHZ, AND BAY AREA BOSSES PLUS MANY OTHER CLUBS ADDING TO THIS GROWING LIST THIS IS THE SHOW TO BE AT!!!!!

.*1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.
54. COMPADRES C.C.
55. OLD ILLUSIONS C.C.
56. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
57. FEAR NONE C.C.
58. SOLANOS FINEST C.C.
59.CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
60.NORCAL RIDAHZ C.C.
61.LIFES FINEST C.C.
62.BAY AREA BOSSES C.C.*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I just need to get that day off.....
if I do Our team will b there to put on a show for the 209!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


559karlo said:


> I just need to get that day off.....
> if I do Our team will b there to put on a show for the 209!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

559karlo said:


> I just need to get that day off.....
> if I do Our team will b there to put on a show for the 209!!!


i hope u guys do it will make a big difference


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE NEEDS PRE REG FORMS


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

GUS 650 said:


> Yall looked good homie!!


ORALE THANKS SEE U AT THE SHOW ~ ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAIN IN THE 209


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ALL PEOPLE WANTING TO BE VENDORS AT OUR CAR SHOW THE DEADLINE IS COMING UP TO PAY FOR YOUR SPACES....... BE THERE OR BE SQUARE, CUZ WE ARENT GONNA LET PEOPLE SHOW UP AT THE LAST MINUTE TRYING TO SELL STUFF, IF YOU WANNA SELL STUFF AT THIS CAR SHOW YOU BETTER PAY FOR YOUR BOOTH... ITS ONLY $100 SO IF YOU WANNA MAKE GOOD MONEY I ADVISE YOU DO IT NOW AND TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS GET YOUR PRE REGS TO US A.S.A.P


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE NEEDS PRE REG FORMS


I need a few where can I get em?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

estilo71merced said:


> I need a few where can I get em?


WE HAVE A MEMBER IN MERCED..PETE HERNANDEZ..DRIVED THE BIG BODY CADDI..THE GRINCH......WHITE WITH GREEN TRIM..HE HAS SOME ..OR ITS POSTED IN THIS FORUM..JUST COPY AND SAVE..TO YOUR COMPUTER..PRINT IT OUT..:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TO ANYONE WANTING TO VEND AND SELL STUFF AT OUR CAR SHOW YOU GOT 2 WEEKS TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AND PAY FOR YOUR SPACE, GET ON IT IF YOU ARE SERIOUS CUZ WE WONT BE ABLE TO TAKE YOU IN THE DAY OF THE SHOW


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JUST SHOW KEEPS GROWING AND GROWING WE GOT 5150 C.C. NUESTRO ESTILO C.C. AND FUNKY OLD SCHOOL C.C.



*1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.
54. COMPADRES C.C.
55. OLD ILLUSIONS C.C.
56. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
57. FEAR NONE C.C.
58. SOLANOS FINEST C.C.
59.CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
60.NORCAL RIDAHZ C.C.
61.LIFES FINEST C.C.
62.BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
63.5150 CUSTOMS C.C.
64. NUESTRO ESTILO C.C.
65. FUNKY OLDSCHOOL C.C.*
I KNOW THERS ALOT MORE OUT THERE WASSUP? {AZTEC IMAGE, LEGACY,OG. RIDERS, TUFF ENUFF,GLIDENLOWS, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, STRAIGHT CLOWNING, 408 RIDERS, SAN JOSES FINEST, KOOL IMPRESSIONS, PARLIAMENT, JUST DIPPIN, EASTSIDE RIDERS, MI JENTE, FRESNO BOMBS, NUESTRO PRIDE,PRODIGAL SONS, FRISCOS FINEST, MADERAS FINEST, FAMILIA,LOW CONSPIRACY, BOMB DRIFTERZ, BLVD BOMBS, BAY BOMBS, OLDIES, DUKES, WATSONVILLE RIDERS, WATSONVILLE IMPALAS, CALI LIFE, CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS, PREMACY, EVIL THREAT AND EVERYONE ELSE}
COME THRU VATOS ADD YOUR NAME TO OUR ROLL CALL!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*LETS KEEP THIS ROLL CALL ROLLIN HARD!!!!!*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN .CAR CLUB FRESNO CALI IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> JUST DIPPIN .CAR CLUB FRESNO CALI IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> JUST DIPPIN .CAR CLUB FRESNO CALI IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY


COOL HOMIE GOOD DEAL SEE U OUT THERE LET ME KNOW IF YOU ALL NEED ANYTHING

*1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.
54. COMPADRES C.C.
55. OLD ILLUSIONS C.C.
56. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
57. FEAR NONE C.C.
58. SOLANOS FINEST C.C.
59.CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
60.NORCAL RIDAHZ C.C.
61.LIFES FINEST C.C.
62.BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
63.5150 CUSTOMS C.C.
64. NUESTRO ESTILO C.C.
65. FUNKY OLDSCHOOL C.C. 
66. JUST DIPPIN C.C.
WHO ELSE WANTS TO JOIN THIS LOWRIDER HISTORY MAKING MOVEMENt????*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup yup???


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Gettin in some final touches before THE 209 LEGEND , BLOWS UP IN THE 209 !!!!!!!YUPPERS


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

the209legend said:


> Gettin in some final touches before THE 209 LEGEND , BLOWS UP IN THE 209 !!!!!!!YUPPERS


GOOD DEAL IS ANY OF THE OTHE IMPERIAL CHAPTERS SLIDING THRU FOR OUR SHOW?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

COME THRU JUNE 3RD AND SUPPORT US


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*JOIN THE ROLL CALL AND LETS MAKE HISTORY JUNE 3RD SUPPORT A SHOW MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT!!!!!!*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

WHATS UP FELLA'S MY BOY'S FROM ARIZONA AND TEXAS ARE BUGGING THE SHIT OUT OF ME ABOUT THE BICYCLE CATEGORIES IS THERE ANY WAY YOU CAN POST ALL OF THEM ON LAYITLOW SO MY HOMIES CAN GET OFF MY BACK THESE FOOLS DONT HAVE INTERNET CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT PINCHE MENTIROSOS THANKS WICKED RIDAZ'S WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK :banghead:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

oaktownraider said:


> WHATS UP FELLA'S MY BOY'S FROM ARIZONA AND TEXAS ARE BUGGING THE SHIT OUT OF ME ABOUT THE BICYCLE CATEGORIES IS THERE ANY WAY YOU CAN POST ALL OF THEM ON LAYITLOW SO MY HOMIES CAN GET OFF MY BACK THESE FOOLS DONT HAVE INTERNET CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT PINCHE MENTIROSOS THANKS WICKED RIDAZ'S WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK :banghead:


WE WILL POST THEM TONIGHT ON HERE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

oaktownraider said:


> WHATS UP FELLA'S MY BOY'S FROM ARIZONA AND TEXAS ARE BUGGING THE SHIT OUT OF ME ABOUT THE BICYCLE CATEGORIES IS THERE ANY WAY YOU CAN POST ALL OF THEM ON LAYITLOW SO MY HOMIES CAN GET OFF MY BACK THESE FOOLS DONT HAVE INTERNET CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT PINCHE MENTIROSOS THANKS WICKED RIDAZ'S WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK :banghead:


OK FOR THE BIKE CATEGORIES WE HAVE STREET ,MILD, AND FULL 16 INCH, 20 INCH, 3 WHEEL, AND PEDAL CARS... 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHIES AND BEST OVERALL BIKE

WE MAY DO A FLAT OUT 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHY FOR 12 INCH AND 26 INCH BIKES


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

ALRIGHT THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE CATEGORIES BRO. IF U GUYS CAN DO 12INCH AND 26INCH WOULD BE GREAT WE HAVE 12INCH RADICALS AND 5 26INCH CRUISERS AND THE HOMIES FROM TEXAS HAVE ALL THESE CATEGORIES, WELL INCLUDE TEXAS AND ARIZONA TO ATTEND THIS BOMB ASS 209 SHOW HOMIES.......


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> ALRIGHT THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE CATEGORIES BRO. IF U GUYS CAN DO 12INCH AND 26INCH WOULD BE GREAT WE HAVE 12INCH RADICALS AND 5 26INCH CRUISERS AND THE HOMIES FROM TEXAS HAVE ALL THESE CATEGORIES, WELL INCLUDE TEXAS AND ARIZONA TO ATTEND THIS BOMB ASS 209 SHOW HOMIES.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

oaktownraider said:


> ALRIGHT THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE CATEGORIES BRO. IF U GUYS CAN DO 12INCH AND 26INCH WOULD BE GREAT WE HAVE 12INCH RADICALS AND 5 26INCH CRUISERS AND THE HOMIES FROM TEXAS HAVE ALL THESE CATEGORIES, WELL INCLUDE TEXAS AND ARIZONA TO ATTEND THIS BOMB ASS 209 SHOW HOMIES.......


\\

WE WILL ADD THOSE CATEGORIES THEN


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW GOING TO DO SOME STUFF TO MAKE THE CAR STAND OUT MORE WILL SEE YOU ALL THEIR


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

i cant wait either its gonna be packed


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

VENDOR PLEASE HURRY AND PAY FOR YOUR SPACES WE NEED TO KNOW BY NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIES IM SURE YOU SAID HOW TO GET THE REG. FORMS CAN YOLU POST IT ONE MORE TIME OR JUST SAY HOW TO GET THEM IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED THANKS :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

or email me one too plz [email protected] thx


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

WE CANT WAIT:wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

U CAN SAVE ON YOUR COMPUTER AND THEN PRINT OUT


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

GOT IT THANK YOU


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

What would the regal be double or luxury?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

double it takes 3 cars to open a category we have no luxury hop entries so i'd go with double


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I CANT WAIT FOR OUR SHOW TO HAPPEN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


 thx uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Will pay for the vender both at the door


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Will pay for the vender both at the door


NNO VENDORS AND PEOPLE WANTING TO VEND NEED TO PAY A.S.A.P.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE HAVE THE PRODUCERS OF "JERSEY SHORE" COMING TO OUR SUPER SHOW TO FILM AND LOOK FOR PEOPLE FOR A NEW REALITY SHOW THEY ARE DOING ABOUT CHOLAS AND I'M SO PROUD THAT WE GOT THIS OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE SUCH PROMINENET PEOPLE AT OUR SHOW...REAL TALK THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD WE ARE TRULY MAKING HISTORY IN LOWRIDING!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Have Anthony call us then!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Have Anthony call us then!


ok will do


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I CANT WAIT FOR OUR SHOW TO HAPPEN


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> WE HAVE THE PRODUCERS OF "JERSEY SHORE" COMING TO OUR SUPER SHOW TO FILM AND LOOK FOR PEOPLE FOR A NEW REALITY SHOW THEY ARE DOING ABOUT CHOLAS AND I'M SO PROUD THAT WE GOT THIS OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE SUCH PROMINENET PEOPLE AT OUR SHOW...REAL TALK THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD WE ARE TRULY MAKING HISTORY IN LOWRIDING!!!!!


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> WE HAVE THE PRODUCERS OF "JERSEY SHORE" COMING TO OUR SUPER SHOW TO FILM AND LOOK FOR PEOPLE FOR A NEW REALITY SHOW THEY ARE DOING ABOUT CHOLAS AND I'M SO PROUD THAT WE GOT THIS OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE SUCH PROMINENET PEOPLE AT OUR SHOW...REAL TALK THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD WE ARE TRULY MAKING HISTORY IN LOWRIDING!!!!!


ASK THEM IF THEY CAN DO A REALITY SHOW ON LOWRIDERZ.....ILL DO IT IF THEY PAY ME ALOT $$$$$$$$$$$$.....


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ASK THEM IF THEY CAN DO A REALITY SHOW ON LOWRIDERZ.....ILL DO IT IF THEY PAY ME ALOT $$$$$$$$$$$$.....


THEY WILL BE FILMING OUR CAR SHOW FOR THEIR REALITY SHOW IMAGINE HOW POPULAR "JERSEY SHORE" IS? OUR CAR SHOW AND OUR CAR CLUB IS GONNA BE KNOWN AROUND THE WORLD THATS WHY I SAY WE ARE TRULY MAKING HISTORY AND I HOPE TO SEE EVERY CAR CLUB OUT AT OUR SHOW TO SUPPORT AND DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT THAT WILL HELP BRING OUR CULTURE TO THE MAINSTREAM AND TRULY MAKE A DIFFERENCE IM SO HAPPY WE ARE ALL GONNA BE ON NATIONAL T.V. I TAKE ALL WE ARE DOING TO HEART THANKS BE TO GOD!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> THEY WILL BE FILMING OUR CAR SHOW FOR THEIR REALITY SHOW IMAGINE HOW POPULAR "JERSEY SHORE" IS? OUR CAR SHOW AND OUR CAR CLUB IS GONNA BE KNOWN AROUND THE WORLD THATS WHY I SAY WE ARE TRULY MAKING HISTORY AND I HOPE TO SEE EVERY CAR CLUB OUT AT OUR SHOW TO SUPPORT AND DO THIS FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT THAT WILL HELP BRING OUR CULTURE TO THE MAINSTREAM AND TRULY MAKE A DIFFERENCE IM SO HAPPY WE ARE ALL GONNA BE ON NATIONAL T.V. I TAKE ALL WE ARE DOING TO HEART THANKS BE TO GOD!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

will be a super dope show...... if i'm back from vegas in time... i'm there.... wicked ridaz i see ya doin you're thing....... keep it movin fellas


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


coachduce said:


> will be a super dope show...... if i'm back from vegas in time... i'm there.... wicked ridaz i see ya doin you're thing....... keep it movin fellas


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*WE GOT 3 MORE CLUBS TO OUR ROLL CALL KOOL IMPERSSIONS C.C. 408 RYDAZ C.C., AND AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. COME WHERES THE REST OF SAN JOSE AT !!!!!!!
1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.
54. COMPADRES C.C.
55. OLD ILLUSIONS C.C.
56. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
57. FEAR NONE C.C.
58. SOLANOS FINEST C.C.
59.CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
60.NORCAL RIDAHZ C.C.
61.LIFES FINEST C.C.
62.BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
63.5150 CUSTOMS C.C.
64. NUESTRO ESTILO C.C.
65. FUNKY OLDSCHOOL C.C. 
66. JUST DIPPIN C.C.
67. KOOL IMPRESSIONS C.C.
68. 408 RYDER'S C.C.
69. AZTEC CREATIONS C.C.*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

we'll be in fresno and sac today selling tickets and pre reg forms


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:....2 MORE SUNDAYZ......ARE U READY


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

it was nice meetin you today johnny...... i took a few cool shots of your ride... I'll post um up when i get a chance


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

here's one of the flicks of your ride johnny...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

coachduce said:


> here's one of the flicks of your ride johnny...
> View attachment 483353


:thumbsup: THANX BRO....THATZ A KOO PIC....:yes:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*WHO ELSE IS COMING TO OUR SHOW????*


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :thumbsup: THANX BRO....THATZ A KOO PIC....:yes:


no prob bro.... im diggin the paint on your ride


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

sup whos performing the concert


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> sup whos performing the concert


*NEWCLEUS WITH THEIR HITS "JAM ON IT" AND "COMPUTER AGE PRESS THE BUTTON"

NOCERA WITH HER HITS "SUMMERTIME SUMMERTIME" AND "LETS GO"

NYASIA WITH HER HITS "BABY NOW AND FOREVER" and "who gots your love"

BERNARDO WITH HIS HIT "WHY DID YOU QUIT ON ME" 
AND MANY MORE!!!!*


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

~New Sunday Night Oldies Show in the 831~

5pm-12am on 1200AM KYAA OLDIES RADIO

The only LIVE Sunday Night Oldies Show in Central Cali! 

We only play oldies the listeners request, ONLY!

---> https://www.facebook.com/RadioKYAA <--- Check out last Sundays show on facebook! 

WE HAVE TONS OF LISTENERS FROM THE 831!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GET READY FOR JUNE 3RD.....


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

COUNTING DOWN NO NEW PAINT JOB BUT STILL GOING TO GO


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> COUNTING DOWN NO NEW PAINT JOB BUT STILL GOING TO GO


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*3 MORE CA CLUBS COMING AZTEC IMAGE C.C. COMING OUT OF BAKEERSFIELD, PLAYERZ DREAM C.C. OUT OF DALY CITY AND WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C.

1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.
54. COMPADRES C.C.
55. OLD ILLUSIONS C.C.
56. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
57. FEAR NONE C.C.
58. SOLANOS FINEST C.C.
59.CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
60.NORCAL RIDAHZ C.C.
61.LIFES FINEST C.C.
62.BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
63.5150 CUSTOMS C.C.
64. NUESTRO ESTILO C.C.
65. FUNKY OLDSCHOOL C.C. 
66. JUST DIPPIN C.C.
67. KOOL IMPRESSIONS C.C.
68. 408 RYDER'S C.C.
69. AZTEC CREATIONS C.C.
70. AZTEC IMAGE C.C.
71. PLAYERZ DREAM C.C.
72. WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C.
DAMN CAN WE GET OVER 1,000 CARS TO BREAK THE RECORD FOR ANY LOWRIDER SHOW??? ONLY GOD KNOWS, ALL IM GONNA SAY IS IT WOULD BE FOOLISH NOT TO COME TAKE PART IN LOWRIDER HISTORY..... SO DONT BE SHY AND COME SUPPORT US AND JOIN THIS MONSTER OF A SHOW!!!!!*


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

heres the commercial for our car show dont miss out June 3rd Come and support us


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE GOT Byata - AKA Byata star of VH1's Miss Rap Supreme AT OUR LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW DOING THE CASTING Doron Ofir Ca$ting, the star-making casting company behind Jersey Shore, are on the lookout for a badass crew of firme, loca, beautiful mujeres who can represent for La Raza on national television. SO IF THERES ANY CHOLAS OUT THERE THAT WANNA BE ESTRELLAS COME THRU TO OUR SUPER SHOW AND SHOW THEM WHAT YOU GOT THEY ARE GOING TO BE FILMING THIS CAR SHOW FOR VH1 AND GUESS WHAT WE ALL ARE GONNA BE FAMOUS NATIONWIDE "WICKED RIDAZ AND DA CONNECTION" MAKING POWER MOVES!!!!!!


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

Aye is there gonna be pre reg?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

estilo71merced said:


> Aye is there gonna be pre reg?


 YUP WE POSTED THE FORM A FEW TIMES HERE..OR COME TO SONICZ ON FRIDAY..PIK ONE UP....AND CHILL AND RELAX THERE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

ttpt for the wicked history in da makin....yup yup dont miss out


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Pete85 said:


> ttpt for the wicked history in da makin....yup yup dont miss out


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*WE GOT OLDIES C.C. COMING THRU, DONT BE SHY ADD YOUR CLUB TO THIS LIST!!!!!

1. USO C.C.
2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
3.BROWN PERSUASION C.C.
4. LO*LYSTICS C.C.
5.BORN2RYDE C.C.
6.LATIN TRADITIONS C.C.
7.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
8.INSPIRATIONS C.C.
9. FAMILY FIRST C.C.
10. PADRINOS C.C.
11. LAY M LOW C.C.
12. WILD STYLE CRUIZERS C.C.
13. MOTOWN CLASSICS C.C.
14. LUXURIOUS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. DEVOTION'S C.T.C.
17. SANGRE LATINA C.C.
18. PATRON'S C.C.
19.CHEVITOS C.C.
20.TRAFFIC C.C.
21. SOCIOS C.C.
22. GOODFELLAS C.C.
23. SIDEWAYS C.C.
24. LATIN STYLE C.C.
25. MOST ENVIED M.C 
26. SKANLESS C.C.
27. VIEJITOS C.C.
28. JUST ROLLIN C.C. 
29. NITE LIFE C.C.
30. SUAVECITO C.C.
31. ISLANDERS C.C.
32. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
33. BLVD IMAGE C.C. 
34. UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
35. THEE MIDNIGHTERS C.C. 
36. LINDSAYS FINEST C.C.
37. LOW VINTAGE C.C.
38. AZTECAS C.C.
39. BROWN EFFECTS C.C.
40. PACHUCOS C.C.
41. LATIN WORLD C.C.
42. IMPERIALS C.C.
43. BROWN SOCIETY C.C.
44. CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
45. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C.
46. ESTILO C.C.
47. OLD TIMES C.C.
48. STREET LIFE C.C.
49. JUST RIDIN C.C.
50. LO NUESTRO C.C.
51. LOW MOTION C.C.
52. NOKTURNAL C.C.
53. BLVD KINGS C.C.
54. COMPADRES C.C.
55. OLD ILLUSIONS C.C.
56. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
57. FEAR NONE C.C.
58. SOLANOS FINEST C.C.
59.CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
60.NORCAL RIDAHZ C.C.
61.LIFES FINEST C.C.
62.BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
63.5150 CUSTOMS C.C.
64. NUESTRO ESTILO C.C.
65. FUNKY OLDSCHOOL C.C. 
66. JUST DIPPIN C.C.
67. KOOL IMPRESSIONS C.C.
68. 408 RYDER'S C.C.
69. AZTEC CREATIONS C.C.
70. AZTEC IMAGE C.C.
71. PLAYERZ DREAM C.C.
72. WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C.
73. OLDIES C.C.

HERES SOME OF NYASIAS MUSIC!!!!
*http://youtu.be/4ZshKoc-vNI


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*GOOD TALKING TO YOU ON THE PHONE MUCH SUCCESS TO YOUR SHOW!!!!!
HOPE I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE!!!!
*_










CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> *WE GOT OLDIES C.C. COMING THRU, DONT BE SHY ADD YOUR CLUB TO THIS LIST!!!!!
> 
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> ...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE AT THE SHOW TOO!!!!



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GOOD TALKING TO YOU ON THE PHONE MUCH SUCCESS TO YOUR SHOW!!!!!
> HOPE I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE!!!!
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP WE POSTED THE FORM A FEW TIMES HERE..OR COME TO SONICZ ON FRIDAY..PIK ONE UP....AND CHILL AND RELAX THERE.....:thumbsup:


Thanx bro ill just show up early Sunday mornin! Can we Q it up?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

estilo71merced said:


> Thanx bro ill just show up early Sunday mornin! Can we Q it up?


NO GRILLS ALLOWED....WOULDNT BE FAIR TO FOOD VENDORS....


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Chicanita (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Kat, Girl-I'll be there ready to party!! Take your phone I'll text you when I'm there!! I dont think I'll be working my stands that day, I been working on my jewelry day and night so I can be ready for Inking in el Valle on June 9-10th!!!! Thats ganna be a big two day event. 

@ Johnny, are you guys ganna be at Sonics this Friday before the show?? I need to buy 4 tickets!!


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> NO GRILLS ALLOWED....WOULDNT BE FAIR TO FOOD VENDORS....


Ok koo just check'n!!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> *WE GOT OLDIES C.C. COMING THRU, DONT BE SHY ADD YOUR CLUB TO THIS LIST!!!!!
> 
> 1. USO C.C.
> 2.ENVIOUS CREATIONS C.C.
> ...


 TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ONLY 6 DAYZ AWAY TO OUR SUPER CARSHOW......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

..GET READY FOR SOME FREESTYLE..JUNE 3RD


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

dropped81 said:


>


WUTZ UP BRO.....ARE U COMING TO OUR SHOW.....


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WUTZ UP BRO.....ARE U COMING TO OUR SHOW.....


HELL YEAH


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

dropped81 said:


> HELL YEAH


:thumbsup:


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

stay hustlin homies..... i wish you the utmost best on your show...... if im back from vegas early enough on sunday....... i'm gonna be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

5 MORE DAYZ LEFT.....ARE U GENTE READY....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Spoke with the wicked prez if you gonna hop DOUBLE lockup been raised bring what u got , street class still 28 and under one rear mod doubles and singles hop together ,Radical is anything goes thank you berry mucho


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Spoke with the wicked prez if you gonna hop DOUBLE lockup been raised bring what u got , street class still 28 and under one rear mod doubles and singles hop together ,Radical is anything goes thank you berry mucho


so I'm going to take a street car......cuz doubles are goi.g to take me out!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

3 MORE DAYZ TILL OUR CARSHOW....R U GUYZ READY.....:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Keebs is fibbing his monte put the beatdown on my regal that single is HOT no sir we gotta class for the comp singles.... If you bring one cuz I hear that red and silver caprice comin from life's finest


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

For those that don't believe check you tube Socios hop


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

just heard the advertising spot on mega 100. sounded pretty good. cant wait gonna be a FANTASTIC day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE WHO ELSE IS COMING TO THE SHOW?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We ready


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We ready


GOOD DEAL


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> just heard the advertising spot on mega 100. sounded pretty good. cant wait gonna be a FANTASTIC day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> 5 MORE DAYZ LEFT.....ARE U GENTE READY....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

559karlo said:


> so I'm going to take a street car......cuz doubles are goi.g to take me out!!


3 classes Street class is single & double. 28" 1 rear mod. Single pump class and double pump class are unlimited


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*IS READY FOR SUNDAY SEE U GUYS THERE 

*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> will be there......:thumbsup:


GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY..........."IT ONLY TAKES ONE"....uffin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT! For this Show!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HM WREKN82 said:


> TTT! For this Show!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we got a couple. Hoppers ready!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not sure if I can make it but ttt.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ain't going to make it didn't get days off!!!! 
Have fun


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Ain't going to make it didn't get days off!!!!
> Have fun


TOO BAD IS STRAGHT CLONING GONNA BE THERE???


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> TOO BAD IS STRAGHT CLONING GONNA BE THERE???


I don't think so everyone. Has something going on


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to be able to make it!
CARNALES UNIDOS Will be I'n the house!! TTT


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck with the show homies it should be a good one....


UntouchableS C.C


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine Will be in the House!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

AS VICE PREZ OF WICKED RIDAZ.CC.....MUCH LOVE TO ALL WHO COME AND SUPPORT.....AND HOPE U ENJOY THE FIRME DAY....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

559karlo said:


> I don't think so everyone. Has something going on


ALL OF A SUDDEN...THEY ALL GOT THINGS GOING ON....WELL ALL U GONNA MISS OUT ON A FIRME SHOW....


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ALL OF A SUDDEN...THEY ALL GOT THINGS GOING ON....WELL ALL U GONNA MISS OUT ON A FIRME SHOW....


Estilo Merced will be in da house!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

FEW MORE HOURS, SEE YALL THERE. SINFUL PLEASURES CC FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

can't make it(work), but post the hop, thanks


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Imperials checking inn ,were loading Up The 209legend rt now ! See you guys In a bit...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Sangre Latina will be in the house!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

COME THRU ITS GETTING ON AND CRACKING DONT MISS THIS SHOW


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

So how many hoppees showed. Up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

559karlo said:


> So how many hoppees showed. Up


full house, L.I.F.E there repping!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

How many entries. For the show?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

559karlo said:


> So how many hoppees showed. Up


About 7 hoppers showed up and put on a show.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

great show homies had a good time!!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Pics.?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> COME THRU ITS GETTING ON AND CRACKING DONT MISS THIS SHOW


*Congrats on your Succesful show!! TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*CONGRADS WICKED RIDEZ CAR CLUB ON A GREAT SHOW HAD A GREAT TIME.*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

C.V. LUX said:


>


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Title Winner 79
nme1
CHEVITOS_68
cherry 64
Robert84
66BIGBLOCKCONVERT
the209legend+

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hell of a good show , traffic had a blast props
To wicked ridaz,ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

VERY GOOD SHOW HAD A GREAT TIME EVEN THOUGH IT WAS SO MUCH WORK GREAT TIME


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good show Wicked Ridaz , had a good time. TTT for this show!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

AS VICE PREZ....OF WICKED RIDAZ..CARCLUB .. I WANNA THANK ALL WHO SUPPORTED US AT OUR CARSHOW.....IT WAS A CHALLENGE FOR US...BUT WE MADE IT THRU THE DAY....MUCH LOVE TO ALL WHO CAME AND ENJOYED THE SHOW..AND CONCERT.....GRACIAZ.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

on Behalf of the Sangre Latina Car we had a good time Wicked Ridaz you guys did great for being the first car show we'll be there at the next one: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Sangre Latina said:


> on Behalf of the Sangre Latina Car we had a good time Wicked Ridaz you guys did great for being the first car show we'll be there at the next one: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:..AND ALL I DRANK WAS WATER....:biggrin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had a great time at the show was very laid back and a great show TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Title Winner 79 said:


> I had a great time at the show was very laid back and a great show TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

cherry 64 said:


> Hell of a good show , traffic had a blast props
> To wicked ridaz,ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Imperial family had a great time! See you next year...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

the209legend said:


> Imperial family had a great time! See you next year...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

the209legend said:


> Imperial family had a great time! See you next year...


Qvo pumpkin! :wave:


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

What's up loco


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANY PICS OR VIDEO OF THE HOP.*


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Great show...........


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

skanlesscc said:


> View attachment 491175
> View attachment 491176
> 
> Great show...........


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF BROWN PERSUASION CC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK "WICKED RIDAZ" FOR A GOOD SHOW AND A RELAXING DAY.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> ON BEHALF OF BROWN PERSUASION CC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK "WICKED RIDAZ" FOR A GOOD SHOW AND A RELAXING DAY.....


GRACIAZ..BRO..GLAD U GUYS CAME AND HAD A FIRME TIME....:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Show was off the hook much love to Bigg Ant wicked Rydaz , Straight Clownin, Lux Fam,Stacklife-Kool aid , we set it off and had a great time.And what up to Bigg Mike Kool Impressions we comin to San Jo soon


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Show was off the hook much love to Bigg Ant wicked Rydaz , Straight Clownin, Lux Fam,Stacklife-Kool aid , we set it off and had a great time.And what up to Bigg Mike Kool Impressions we comin to San Jo soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Had a great time at the show chilling with the homies and my daughter good turn out big props to wicked riders


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :thumbsup:..AND ALL I DRANK WAS WATER....:biggrin:



 i was trying to. but damn renta cops wouldnt let me bring in my liter bottle of water :dunno:


didnt even search me for weapons or chit, but there was no way they were letting me bring in my water.............. so had to drink a couple beers with the homies :biggrin:




show was kool :thumbsup:




but on the real,:twak: the rent a cops .............. i dont know


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

*FIRME SHOW :thumbsup: YOU VATOS MADE IT HAPPEN * CONGRATS TO ALL YOUR MEMBERS AND WIFES ~ IMPALAS CC WILL BE FULL FORCE NEXT YEAR *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like i missed good one:banghead: look like a good turnout:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

925rider said:


> looks like i missed good one:banghead: look like a good turnout:thumbsup:


YUP..U GUYZ MISSED A FIRME SHOW....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


>


GOOD PIC BRO....BUT PURPLE PASSION GOT CUT OUT.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MR.1961 said:


> *FIRME SHOW :thumbsup: YOU VATOS MADE IT HAPPEN * CONGRATS TO ALL YOUR MEMBERS AND WIFES ~ IMPALAS CC WILL BE FULL FORCE NEXT YEAR *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

thought i would post a few pics i took


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

mabeg said:


> thought i would post a few pics i took


ANY COCHINA PICZ....:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

just a couple..... :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ANY COCHINA PICZ....:biggrin:



just a couple.....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC "SACRA & CEN VALLEY" GRUOP SHOT FOR STREETLOW MAG *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC & BC 

*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

HAD A COO TIME AT THE SHOW HOMIES CONGRATS ON YOUR GUY'S FIRST GET DOWN 
SORRY WE HAD TO TAKE OFF EARLY BUT WE HAD TO GET A JUMP START ON THE RIDE BACK TO SACRA SINCE WE HAD TO ROLL ARE RIDES ALL THE WAY BACK BECAUSE ARE 2 CAR HAULER BROKE DOWN IN MODESTO ON THE WAY TO THE SHOW 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*NICE PIC'S TONY I HAD TO REPOST AND BLOW THEM UP ..
FAMILY FIRST................
*:thumbsup:
* I NO YOU GOT MORE *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *ANY PICS OR VIDEO OF THE HOP.*


King fish & straight clownin was bumper checkin


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 491525


:naughty::naughty:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 491526


:naughty::naughty:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice pictures.........


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


THAT 69 IS KILLIN'EM!!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

looks like the show was a huge success.. congrats on it fellas. cv lux... dope pics bro......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYBODY WHO MADE IT TO OUR CAR SHOW SUNDAY IN TURLOCK, WHETHER YOU WERE A PERFORMER, A SPECTATOR, BROUGHT YOUR RIDE, HAD A BOOTH VENDING,A MAGAZINE, A SPONSOR, OR A SEXY CHICA MODELING. YOU ALL CONTRIBUTED TO MAKING HISTORY IN LOWRIDING IN THE 209. IT ISNT AN EASY TASK PUTTING THIS SHOW TOGETHER IN EVERY ASPECT I HAD TO PUT ALOT DEDICATION TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN. BUT I LOVE TO SEE PEOPLE HAPPY AND HAVING A GOOD TIME. IT GIVES ME PRIDE ORGANIZING A SHOW FOR MY CLUB AND GIVING THE PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT AND I THANK EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU I TAKE IT TO HEART. AND IF ANY CLUB OR MAGAZINE WANTS TO HIRE ME ON TO GET THERE SHOW CRACKING JUST HIT ME UP...... AND IF YOU MISSED THIS CARSHOW YOU REALLY MISSED OUT ON A GOOD THING!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*ARE BREAKDOWN IN MODESTO ON THE WAY TO THE SHOW 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*REAR DOUBLE TRAILER TIRE ALMOST FLEW OFF *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*HAD TO DROP THE RIDES AND ROLL THE REST OF THE WAY THERE & HOME 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*ARE TEMP FIX TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW & HAVE TO ROLL ALL THE WAY BACK HOME LIKE THIS*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Really no one posted up the best part of the day the hop really no footage that's sad makes hoppers feel like maybe we take a pass on that one next time lol


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

There's video on youtube cant post it with my phone


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Brandon always got my back thanks vato


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

NO VIDEO NEEDED ......PIC SAYS IT ALL!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good Mino!!!!!


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


:thumbsdown:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Anyone more pics of this 69 impala


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

dave_st23 said:


> Anyone more pics of this 69 impala


ITS A 68 BRO!


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> ITS A 68 BRO!


My bad it looked like my primos old car same enterior and paint almost the same I think it's in impalas cc


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> My bad it looked like my primos old car same enterior and paint almost the same I think it's in impalas cc


NOPE....WICKED RIDAZ..CC....ITZ A 68 CUSTOM IMPALA


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> Anyone more pics of this 69 impala


GO TO MY PAGE..I HAVE PICZ THERE BRO...68 IMPALA CUSTOM..WICKED RIDAZ..CC


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

